# g loomis GL3



## bocephus (Feb 8, 2001)

Considering buying a gloomis GL3. What are your opinions on this rod?


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

"MINT" rod....Love mine. Would have went with the GLX but the wife said "No [email protected]#$%*g way"


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

I have a 9' 5wt and a 8'6" 5wt. great rods.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I had my buddy tie up a GL3 blank for me a few years ago. It's my favorite steelhead and salmon rod. Wish they still made the GL4 though. Little lighter than the 3, but more durable and less $$$ than the GLX.

Mike


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *I had my buddy tie up a GL3 blank for me a few years ago. It's my favorite steelhead and salmon rod. Wish they still made the GL4 though. Little lighter than the 3, but more durable and less $$$ than the GLX.
> 
> Mike *


I agree, Mike. Follow this thread, http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30813 the GL-4 is still there. I don't know why this rod didn't take off for Loomis. As good as the GL-3 is, the GL-4 is a notch or two better. Same hardware as the GLX, it just has a slightly (and I mean slightly!) different feel to it. Way better than the Nauticos or whatever it was that replaced it IMHO.


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

I've had a lot of different rods and the GL3 (9ft/5wt) is the best one I've used by far -- both by price and quality. Only thing bad is that there is no warranty.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Jackster1, if I didn't already have a nice 4wt...

Radar, are you sure about the warranty?

Mike


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

At least when I bought it three years ago. I could be wrong. Is there a warranty??


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm pretty sure all of the Loomis rods have a warranty. 

Mike


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I have a 8'6" 5wt. My favorite rod. Broke it last year it the opener and had a new one sent to me. I did the $50 no questions asked, you'll have a new one in a couple days approach for the warranty since I picked mine up on Ebay and didn't have a warranty card or receipt.

If I remember correctly, G. Loomis blanks aren't sold anymore so they are hard to come by.


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

Cool, thanks


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I have two GL3's, a 9' 9wt and a 9' 5wt, and like them alot. They aren't the prettiest rods, but sturdy and lightweight(Not as light as a GLX, but I think my 9wt is still under 4 oz). Regarding the warranty, they will replace a broken rod, for whatever reason it was broken, for $50.00 ("Expeditor service"). I think that if they determine it was a manufacturing defect, they'll replace it for free. Whether or not that actually will happen, I don't know and hope I never have to find out.


----------



## islaysteelies (Apr 30, 2001)

I have a 9'9" 7wt and love it...It fishes great, but Loomis sucks for customer service...I broke mine a coupl of times and sent it back...They gave me a hassle each time and replaced it, then they finally said no more rods for you...Be careful...


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

You can still get loomis blanks. Johnson's great outdoors in montogue will order them for you.


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

Loomis blanks are still available. If you buy a Loomis at Cabela's or Outdoor World you will get a lifetime no questions asked warranty. I busted mine slamming it in the water cause I am a poor sport and a fish beat me 3 times which caused me to break it  . I returned the rod to outdoor world and had a new one in a week cause they were out of stock. Sweet rods, and my future rods will be loomis as well.

I believe you can get blanks online Cabelas. Go to fishing and type in "rod blanks" as a key word on the search. You will find loomis blanks there.

FD


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Another link: http://flyfishing.gloomis.com/default.asp?Target=News&id=117
It appears Loomis still offers all blanks except the GLX series.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

My friend just got 2 gl3 blanks from cabelas, so they are still sold


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

bocephus, what did you end up doing?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think Loomis' are pieces of ****, way to stiff and bulky feeling, plus they're heavy feeling, they suck in my opinon.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok here is how this store shakes out. 
Gary Loomis was the head engineer at Lamiglass Rod Company during the 70s and early 80s.
He quit the company and started his own company The Loomis Rod Company In the late 80s or early 90s he sold the company and the name and started a new company the G Loomis rod company.
The Loomis Company sued the G Loomis for name infringement. The Loomis Company lost the law suite
And went bankrupt Gary Loomis then bought up the bankrupt Loomis Company. Thats why there no more Loomis blanks, just G. Loomis Blanks.
Now I Have to admit that the G. Loomis blank is of very high quality with consistence in the rod walls.
Having said that I would have to add that Ones personal preference of rod blanks is ones own chouse some people like a Fast action thats rather stiff. (Personally I dont} 


OSD.


----------

